# PN modifier



## shefalijoseph@hotmail.com (Mar 4, 2017)

Good Evening Everyone,

CMS introduced PN modifier on 2nd January 2017. For off campus services to be reported on UB, does this mean POS 19 is not acceptable any more? 

Your guidance is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## thomas7331 (Mar 6, 2017)

POS 19 is still used on professional claims.  Facility/UB claims only use the  PN and PO modifiers - modifier PO continues to be used as before for off campus provider based locations.  PN was created for new off campus provider based locations that are non-excepted, e.g. locations that were not grandfathered when the new law went into effect on November 2, 2015.


----------



## shefalijoseph@hotmail.com (Mar 6, 2017)

*PN Modifier*

Thank you soo much!


----------

